# My turkey call diaphram



## zeringer

sorry i might have spelt that wrong but anyways

I am 13 going on 14 in a couple days

I bought a quaker boy 2 reed mouth call and i read the directions and everything but it said say chee uck and i tried that over and over again but it wont work is their like another word i can say that will sound like a turkey with my mouth call???

thanks alot
and 
happy hunting :sniper:

-Ric


----------



## always_outdoors

Sounds like you started the same way I did. The best advice I can give you is to keep practicing. I pretty much started out the same way you did. I couldn't make a yelp to save my hide. Then all of a sudden it just started coming along.

If you have a box call or scratch call, I would mimmic the hen call first on one of those and then try and mimmic it with my diaphragm call.

It takes time to get good. I carry one in my vehicle and on long drives I try and work the call as much as possible. I can safely say I use the call year round trying to better my techniques.

Good luck!


----------



## swift

try putting the call in on the roof of your mouth and blow air across it by saying Cuuuuuuuur. This should get you some sound and then you will be able to manipulate the sound into a yelp. Practice alot and it will come. Good luck and let us know how it works out for you. The biggest thing is don't get frustrated just keep at it.


----------



## zeringer

GREAT THANKS I AM ALOT BETTER WITH THAT CUUUUUUUUR SOUND AND I THINK I WILL GET A BOX CALL

THANKS ALOT

Happy Hunting :sniper:


----------



## cut'em

Don't get the box call. Stick with the diaphram Try saying the word yelp through your call drag it out on some yeeeelp yeeeeelp and than shorten it up to your basic yelp yelp, Stick with it nothing beats a mouth call when it's mastered.


----------



## gonehuntin'

try saying" tic, tic". Another trick is to sound like a train. Blow until you can make the whooooooo sound of a train then go up and down the scale.Stay with the diaphram-it's the most versatile call of them all. Once you master it you can call predators with it, deer, turkey, geese and elk. All with the same call. Try THAT with a box!


----------



## goosebusters2

hunter specialties makes a movie devoted to teaching how to use a mouth call, along with that I would say practice, practice, practice


----------



## pheasantfanatic

zeringer, I agree with everyone else. Just keep practicing and you will eventually get the right sound to come out. I started when I was 13 and it took me a week before I could make it sound half-decent. I'm 17 now and I will say that I am pretty decent at the mouth call. It just takes a lot of practice  Keep working and before long you will be able to call a big tom in with no problem 

Happy hunting!!! :sniper:


----------



## flotty

One thing that heped me was to trim the diaphram call with a scissors and then you can get it a little further back in your mouth. For me it made it a lot easier to use. I still bring a box and a scratch call with and mainly use the diaphram for yelps.


----------



## Gobblingfever101

put your tongue on the roof of mouth and against top teeth. Blow like a lisp hissing. Huff out air from your lungs not throat. Blow hard to get sound and then work on the amount of air you release. Then when done plating tone change up and down, say Welp not ke uk. To purr, just do the same as if in you were to purr like a cat. Make sure to keep it cool and clean to last you a long time. Try a Hunter Specialties Raspy Old Hen. I started with this and then went to better calls and now compete.


----------



## JerryLBarnette

I had no luck until I tried Primo's "Dome" type
diaphragm call. Try it.....jb


----------



## always_outdoors

I use and keep on hand a variety of calls. I will usually start with a box or slate call and when birds are moving in my direction, switch to the diaphram call.

Practice, practice, and keep practicing.


----------



## Chuck Smith

The primos dome calls are great for a beginner to learn. I bought the trio pack last year and love them.

I have been hunting turkeys for 18 years. I have been using a mouth call all those year. It just takes practice and more practice.

To do a cluck....just say the words cluck or chuck....but slowly and draw them out.

The yelp.....try just holding the reed with your tongue and blowing air to make a long drawn out yelp. Then once you got that just use short breaths. to chop it up.

But I would recommend the domes. They place the call right where i needs to be.

Also listen to what others have said. The thing is you need to find what works for you. Also trim the plastic so it fits in your mouth more comfortable.

Now with people telling you not to use box or slate calls......Don't listen to them. You need a variety of calls to bag birds. I have three slates, two box calls, a push button and 8 mouth calls I carry with me. Not one call kills the birds everytime. One day I had a hung up gobbler about 300 yards away. I used six different calls on that gobbler. Then I pulled out my old push button yelper and the next thing you know this tom came on a dead run. 15 yards and boom!

All calls hit a different pitch that can strike a nerve with a tom. So just don't rely on one call. Carry a variety with you.

Good luck.

Chuck Smith


----------



## iwantabuggy

I agree with Chuck.

I always carry multiple calls. Often I try to sound like multiple hens by starting a yelp sequence or run with a friction call. Before I end the first run, I will come in with a run from my diaphram. While I am doing that run, I set down the friction call and pick up another one and start a run with it before I stop the run from the diaphram. In the end it sounds like 3 different hens all yelping. Often this works.

Here in Idaho, I often find the Toms get call shy and will actually turn and run when you use a hen call, or if you call to them too much. Once this begins to happen I use a gobble shaker a couple times, then come in with the hen calls. I somehow gives the Tom an added sense of security. It really works. Once I called in a Tom and a jake using nothing but the gobble shaker.

You can never have too many calls.


----------

